# eastcoast resorts



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

i live philly and i need a mountain that has some great terrain parks and some sick backcountry freestyle sort of runs and it cant be 10 hours away from me


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

7 springs has a decent park setup or at least they did last year. It is located in PA


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> sick backcountry freestyle sort of runs and it cant be 10 hours away from me


Uhhh...your not going to find that in the mid atlantic unless you scope it out in the summer and hike it in the winter after a dumping. Best places close to you are 7Springs as mentioned and Snowshoe.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

mount snow in vermont has the best park on the east coast but i dont know what to tell you about back country ha. they have some fun trees but thats bout it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get on plane fly to Denver or Salt Lake, rent car drive to mountain. They have sick parks and backcountry. You should get there in under 10 hours...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Get on plane fly to Denver or Salt Lake, rent car drive to mountain. They have sick parks and backcountry. You should get there in under 10 hours...


LMFAO:laugh: killz youve been on a roll lately


----------



## espalb92 (Sep 8, 2010)

you should check out big boulder, its about 100 miles north from philly. they have a real good deal for passes too.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Get on plane fly to Denver or Salt Lake, rent car drive to mountain. They have sick parks and backcountry. You should get there in under 10 hours...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Sunday River. Might be 10+, but do what it takes to get there. Well worth it.


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

lol you WONT find all that within 10hrs of philly or even anywhere in PA... you have to do a lil give n take someplace... heres my favs; closest one windham ~ 4-5 hrs( rarely packed during the wk and got the big air bag n cheaper then poconos packed zoos, but no reall off piste runs) whiteface 8-14 hrs dep on traffic and prob best all around on east coast is in vt like a stowe/ okemo/ killington/ and jay peak but your looking again at like 14 hrs like a whiteface n jay peak another hr or 2 on top of them


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

if you live in philly hit bear creek or the poconos and be happy. if you want sick park and back country fly outta philly to salt lake or denver.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

there's no such thing as backcountry in PA. even if there was you wouldn't want to. not enough snow most of the time. ski patrol on most PA ski areas won't even let you leave the groomed runs. you can get in big trouble if they even see you coming out of the woods. they really don't want you having fun for some reason. 

I'm from philly too. The best places in PA are Blue mountain and Elk Mountain. Blue has a pretty sick park. huge jumps. lots of rails and other cool features too. Probably the best around for park and its also the closest to philly. less than an hour away. also has the most vertical in PA (about 1000) . Elk is the best for free riding. its an extra hour north above scranton but worth the drive. nobody ever goes there. its old and empty and in the middle of nowhere and it rules. my favorite place in PA. I spent almost every weekend there last winter. plenty of pow to be had there if you hit it right.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

T.J. said:


> if you live in philly hit bear creek or the poconos and be happy. if you want sick park and back country fly outta philly to salt lake or denver.


there is no reason to ever go to bear creek. they don't even have a mountain. it's a hill.

there are actually some pretty good parks in PA. like I said, blue mtn. has a pretty sick park. sidewinder park. it's almost as good as anything out west


----------

